
It's time to assume our data will be stolen - marklabedz
https://qz.com/1098062/massive-hacks-like-equifax-and-yahoo-are-inevitable-so-its-time-to-assume-our-data-will-be-stolen/
======
wu-ikkyu
It puzzles me how many people here on HN claim to "trust" a company with which
they have no human contact with (i.e. Google, Apple, Facebook), implying that
their data is safe with them.

"There are two types of companies: those that have been hacked, and those who
don't know they have been hacked."

